# relave (minero)



## JHS

Hola.

¿Podrá alguien ayudarme con la traducción de la palabra *relave* (minero) al inglés?

Según la definición de Relave (o cola), son desechos tóxicos subproductos de procesos mineros y concentración de minerales, (mezcla de tierra, minerales, agua y rocas).
Contienen altas concentraciones de químicos y elementos que alteran el medio ambiente, por ello deben ser almacenados en "tanques o pozas de relaves" donde lentamente los contaminantes se van decantando en el fondo y el agua es recuperada o evaporada.

¿Será correcto llamarlo *wastewater o wastewater treatment*?

Muchas gracias.
JHS


----------



## Dlyons

JHS said:


> ¿Será correcto llamarlo *wastewater o wastewater treatment*?



Yes, but there's a more specific translation - "Tailing Basin" management

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=794124


----------



## JHS

Thanks a lot, Dlyons.

I'm applying term according to your nice help.

Rgds.,

JHS
Santiago - Chile


----------



## SDLX Master

Dlyons said:


> Yes, but there's a more specific translation - "Tailing Basin" management
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=794124


 
I concur


----------



## JHS

Hi, SDLX Master,
Thank you for reaffirming.

JHS


----------



## sonnivio

JHS said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Podrá alguien ayudarme con la traducción de la palabra *relave* (minero) al inglés?
> 
> Según la definición de Relave (o cola), son desechos tóxicos subproductos de procesos mineros y concentración de minerales, (mezcla de tierra, minerales, agua y rocas).
> Contienen altas concentraciones de químicos y elementos que alteran el medio ambiente, por ello deben ser almacenados en "tanques o pozas de relaves" donde lentamente los contaminantes se van decantando en el fondo y el agua es recuperada o evaporada.
> 
> ¿Será correcto llamarlo *wastewater o wastewater treatment*?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> JHS



Relaves mineros:  tails
Relavera: tailing dam


----------



## JHS

sonnivio said:


> Relaves mineros:  tails
> Relavera: tailing dam



Muchas gracias sonnivio.

(Un poco tarde -casi 3 años-, pero siempre es útil tener el dato preciso).


JHS
Santiago - Chile


----------



## sonnivio

JHS said:


> Muchas gracias sonnivio.
> 
> (Un poco tarde -casi 3 años-, pero siempre es útil tener el dato preciso).
> 
> 
> JHS
> Santiago - Chile



Precisely.  trabajo en minería y sugerí.
saludos JHS


----------



## Sethi I

Los relaves, colas o ripios, producto de cualquier proceso de concentración metalúrgica se llaman *tailings or tails*


----------



## thesmithtopher

Relaves mineros: tailings
Relavera: tailings dam


----------

